#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 龍族的壽命

## 雪之龍

如標題...
你/妳覺得龍的壽命有多長呢?
我覺得大約是在800歲多左右...
看看各位大大們有何想法呢?


PS. 這是我第一次在龍版發帖,如有錯誤請指正..謝謝^^

----------


## 無名龍

龍當然是要超過800~1000歲的啦!!!
活的長久的龍是要看屬性跟戰鬥本能嚕!!!
太好戰當然容易戰死嚕!
所以當個感覺平庸的龍就可以長長久久嚕^^~

----------


## 迷思

301~500歲
全憑感覺^^"，
這點很難計量啦。
有些奇幻故事裡的龍真的很巨大呢，
所以壽命可能和種族有關吧。

或許可以拿歷史來計量，
例如說假設一隻龍在羅馬帝國時期出生，
那他年老時大概活到何時。
不過......我歷史極差，不看年表完全不行。
所以就憑感覺

----------


## wingwolf

不同的種類應該壽命不同吧

比如說西方龍比較接近寫實，還有衰老時期
但是東方龍比較接近神明，壽命就無法計算了

所以，很私心地選擇最多的
活久一點吧
不過活得太久了會不會很辛苦？……

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

覺得活越久越好~

變成千年龍~相信可以帶領自己的族群~並且可以教導千年來他所經歷的經驗的事故

可以說是智者老師吧....或許可能會有神祕古老力量@@"
不過也不要太久~不然很容易被敵人捉拿吧....

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

1000歲左右吧，不過還是跟羽狼大講的

看種類而定了。

話說活得太老也不好...

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

我選1000歲 以上

就我目前看過最長壽的龍

已經超過65000歲了XD(而且不止一隻)

----------


## wingwolf

> 我選1000歲 以上
> 
> 就我目前看過最長壽的龍
> 
> 已經超過65000歲了XD(而且不止一隻)


天啦！上萬年啊~~~那麽長壽！  :Shocked:  

我只敢想象3000歲的龍啊……  :Confused:  

看冰龍的描述，應該是小說裏的龍吧？
不知道書裏有沒有說活得久累不累？……  :Mr. Green:

----------


## fwiflof

龍是神的分枝
也要看品種啦！50~10000以上不等吧？
性格也有關係啊！
自己的看法

----------


## 幻影龍

800~1000
就差不多了吧 

   活的夠久 也相對的有足夠的知識

       1000年之間的所有知識(好龐大  :Shocked:  )

    利用知識把環境改變的更好
                (順便把壞蛋給滅了  :Cool:  )

            把那些不懂得保護環境的人
                   滅光光!

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 天啦！上萬年啊~~~那麽長壽！  
> 
> 我只敢想象3000歲的龍啊……  
> 
> 看冰龍的描述，應該是小說裏的龍吧？
> 不知道書裏有沒有說活得久累不累？……


嗯，這些超過65000歲的龍在魔獸世界可以找的到唷，至於為什麼超過65000歲這裡有寫

淺談 Warcraft Timeline 魔獸年代表

其中一段提到:
-65000 ~ -64000
Pantheon 議會從原龍 Galakrond 中創造出五色龍,然後分別賦予不同的能力和責任

最後是
32 (Wrath of the Lich King的主要故事年代)


所以加一加，應該已經65032歲了(汗)

到底活了65000多年會有多大呢?請參見下圖

站在龍后面前(我站在那隻潛行的豹旁邊)

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




飛在空中的比例(騎在白色獅鷲獸上面的就是我XD)

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




從地面往上看

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 孤僻的金龍

龍選1000歲以上
通常龍都很常壽吧?(歪頭)
不過，
龍還只是個不到200歲的小龍啊!!!

----------


## 許狼中將

中將選1000歲以上！
從《山海經》和中國神話中看見的龍和敘述的龍感覺都年代久遠！
若假定龍存在，依照古籍和神話中的敘述加上21個世紀…超過一千歲並不是不可能。或許幾萬也是很正常的事～～！

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

根據大部分的小說來說,龍最老是可以活超過1000歲以上的

而大概在300多歲是青年期,再過200多後才邁入成年期,整個成長週期是呈倍數拉長呀(炸,唯一一個不變的地方就是:除了幼龍跟幼年期的龍體型較小外,大概其他時期都可用非常巨大來比喻了吧

另外,由於龍族的生長週期跟壽命過長,小說裡常常會說很多龍的想法都是過了約百餘年才會有很大的轉變-也就是指同長龍族都很固執(不過當然也有很多例外

----------


## 影之風翔天

小翔我覺得是1000±100~200
是差不多了
龍其實也算長壽的動物

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

我選1000歲以上
感覺活愈久愈好(自己覺得)
當然殘廢例外
因為我常常覺得大型動物的壽命好像都很長
所以就選1000歲以上
這個選項

----------


## 羽翔

1000歲以上+1

我個狼是覺得龍的壽命應該會比其他種長吧
因為設定大部分都是這樣=w=((噴
不過也要看種族啦~XD
種族不同的話壽命應該也會不同的~~吧(踹)

----------


## arthur_889

活太久好像不太好
命少又不好
還是以印象中為主
就是......

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    長壽啦!~~~~~~~~~~~  :jcdragon-spin1:   :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我個人認為龍應該是很長壽的生物吧!

所以我選擇700~1000

但是我相信1000以上也是有可能的

那麼久的時間

不知道他們能做甚麼

睡覺嗎~"~

----------


## 極東馴龍者

個人覺得是1200歲

沒有1000至少有800歲吧...?

能活越久是越好拉XDDD!!

只要不要太短命就好了....

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

保麗龍的壽命就不知道多長了
獥選擇100~300歲
可是獥認為龍的壽命應該是....不一定..
不太了解龍族..
但是應該會分很多種族吧..(?
每個種族的壽命有長有短
是說獥活差不多100多歲就膩了 (!!

---以上言論可以不用當真=A=------

----------


## 奇比斯克

活個1000歲啊 要活這麼久嗎
如果活到2000歲 我把這些歲數出售給快年紀輕輕就要往生的人
讓他在活久一點  這也也不錯啊 [空想中

----------


## 亞格雷特

我覺得大概在1000歲以上吧!
再印象中看過的卡通裡有過上千歲還不死的龍
所以我認為1000歲以上應該不會太誇張吧!

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

希望150~左右就行了, 通常小說裡面數千歲的那種龍, 毫無例外的都是瀕臨絕種的動物, 也就是說在怎麼強在怎麼屌也都只有一支兩支, 因為很長壽, 所以繁衍後代都很困難, 於是隨著科技進步就不見了
所以命短一點, 數量多一點, 光是能飛能噴火就贏過大多數的生物了

這要才能合理的出現整片天空都是飛龍的畫面阿!!

----------


## 08

好多獸大都選1000歲XDD  我是也是ㄟ  可是1000歲會不會太久-.-  ((被巴 

不過只要活的開心就好了XDD

----------


## 小藍龍

我選1000歲以上~
活的久雖然會累
但是能看到很多東西
像是一個國家的興衰啦~
我覺得滿有趣的^^

----------


## 陸合巡

在小陸的印象中龍族似乎是個壽命破萬的種族呢OAO

如果是都在睡覺的話一千年和一萬年似乎沒什麼差別

可是如果一直都在努力的追求知識或者做自己想做的事的話，能活一萬年以上絕對比一千多年值得呢OAO...

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼想龍絕對能活超過一千歲吧！！！他們是神一般的生物(甚至於本身就是神明)，所以長壽甚至於永生對他們而言是很正常的。也許國家興衰、氣候變遷，甚至於板塊漂移，所需時間只是他們的一瞬而已。

----------


## 狼の寂

根據小寂對於  "龍" 的研究呢(啥鬼研究...
正常情況下，龍的壽命是高達千歲的
許多傳說都有出現如「千年龍」這類的名稱
再加上許多動畫，小說之類的都是這樣設定的
所以小寂認為應該是1000沒錯
至於能否活到千年還是要看牠的造化啦~~"
畢竟自古就有傳出喝龍血或是怎樣，怎樣的可以如何之類的說法特別多
因而有許多獵龍的人，或純粹只是害怕龍的存在所以獵殺龍
而小寂認為同類間的戰鬥應該也是死因之一
所以若真要活到千歲也是很不容易的

若非過著隱逸的生活，要馬就是很強大
不然通常龍都頂多活個幾百歲就去見「騰格里」了
p.s.騰格里是蒙古信仰中的神~  
所以身為龍還是...嗯~(什麼鬼呀?

以上是小寂的看法   : 3

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍選1000以上
既然是幻想生物當然依照自己喜好囉(被踹飛
但是食物是個大問題呢=w=
活得那麼老最後還有力氣可以抓食物嗎0w0?

----------


## 龍羅炎

個人覺得龍因該700~1000歲之間啦

龍也是個很奇幻的生物~~~

----------


## おおかみ

感覺是到孵蛋後不久吧...
然後將會有人不小心撿到龍蛋，將它孵化 :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 雷爾卡魯

呃……這只是我的想法
大約150歲那邊就不行了
活太久也不是件好事

----------


## 幻影魔狼

看是怎樣看待這個「生命」吧

如果是精采、有趣的長一點都沒所謂
可是一直都是平平凡凡的
我想其實150都已經足夠了

----------


## 翠龍

說真實一點.我覺得因該最多不超過500吧!因為在現實中.所有生物都會隨著時間而老化.若超過500我覺得這龍就算沒死也老化到死了吧(以上為自己的認知

----------

